# Brewster Green



## retiredteach (Sep 23, 2007)

Have a week on hold for this resort next Labor Day week.  Just wondering if anyone has stayed there recently and if they would recommend it.  The pictures look nice.  If anyone can give us any info on this area, we would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## nerodog (Sep 23, 2007)

*bg*

Hello, I own at Brewster green and love it.. it has spacious accommodations and just so you are aware, new furnishings in most of the units... it is a nice resort off of route 6A in a quiet area... most of the units are one floor but some do have garages and such... the area is a nice part of the cape, not far from the Cape cod national seashore, Provincetown, Orleans and of course you can head in the other direction as well. Nice ride with stops along the way on Rt. 6A... head for the Brewster country store.. lots of lobster around as well. Chatham is not far and one of my fave places on the cape.. small town feel, nice shops , eateries etc..I think you would love it and be pleased with the accommodations. Please PM me if you would like further info...


----------



## e.bram (Sep 23, 2007)

However, Brewster Green is NOT ocean or bay front or near any beach.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Sep 23, 2007)

I also am a BG owner of a prime summer week. You are right next to Nickerson State Park where there are kettle ponds and you are a few minutes from the Cape Cod Rail Trails. You can get a beach pass. Call the resort for those details.

 BG is not a TS motel conversion like many Cape resorts. It is a true 2bd,unit is roomy,large stocked full size kitchen ,w/d, simply furnished and the staff is helpful.

http://www.mass.gov/dcr/parks/southeast/nick.htm

http://www.brewstercapecod.com/beaches.htm


----------



## KevJan (Sep 23, 2007)

We were there last June and were very pleased with the location as well as the units.  I can honestly not think of one think negative to say about it.  We thought the location was as perfect as we could find, setting off in a different direction each day.  If you're looking for a beachfront property, this one isn't it, but it's everything else!


----------



## Bernie8245 (Sep 26, 2007)

I've got an exchange there for the first week of June next year in a 3br unit. How are the 3br units? Their website shows a 3 bedroom as a 2 story with the master br being on the main floor and the other bedrooms being upstairs. Are all the 3 br units like this?
Bernie


----------



## JoyC (Sep 26, 2007)

*3 bedroom unit - spacious*

Except one unit, all three bedroom unit are the same size and layout, about 1,700 sf, very spacious.  We were there 3rd week of Aug this year and very pleased with the unit/resort.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Sep 29, 2007)

We returned 9/28 from our stay at BG. We are owners and would have to agree with all the positive previous posters. You can't go wrong with its location; right in the middle of CC. Within 45 minutes (or less) of P-town, Hyannis or Chatham (depending on time of visit)

I can't think of another TS on CC, ocean front or not, that I would rather own, exchange for, or rent.  

At the annual meeting in October, there will be discussions on improvements at BG: HD TV in the LRs, new kitchen cabinets & counter tops, refurnish bathrooms, tile floors instead of linoleum in bathrooms & kitchen, plus........



SBtS


----------



## mike130 (Sep 29, 2007)

SailBadtheSinner said:


> At the annual meeting in October, there will be discussions on improvements at BG: HD TV in the LRs, new kitchen cabinets & counter tops, refurnish bathrooms, tile floors instead of linoleum in bathrooms & kitchen, plus........


 *$300 assessment*


----------



## rsnash (Dec 30, 2008)

I think someone got a great bargain, click for recently completed eBay auction. I'm sorry I missed it, I probably would have bid.


----------



## mike130 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Great Deal*

I was looking at it and thought it was a great deal.  I have two summer weeks at Brewster Green and did not need another.  I saw ( what I thing was a better deal at Brewster Green in the spring).  Mass school holiday week @ Brewster Green 3 bedrooms $1.00


----------



## pcgirl54 (Dec 30, 2008)

As a BG owner I have seen a 3bd townhouse upgraded unit this summer. New furniture and kitchen. Very nicely done with maple cabinets. BG had a one time $300 special assessment this year. It's already been paid. Not all units are done yet. They also replaced the outdated brown bathroom fixtures.

Although it's Labor Day week that was a terrific price. Outside of ebay Michelle at IVS Realty handles the resales for BG.


----------



## e.bram (Dec 30, 2008)

It is not on or even near the BEACH!!!(why I go to the Cape)


----------



## rsnash (Jul 1, 2009)

Other than it not being on the beach, which the above poster mentions whenever possible lol, I'm so happy that I just got my exchange into Brewster Green. It was one of my first choices on the cape as a location further east than most of the Falmouth/Yarmouth resorts was what we were after. I'm excited to be closer to the Chatham lobster pound, an easier drive up to Provincetown. I'm just so happy and excited. We're going Labor Day week 2010, since we don't have kids needing to start school is perfect for us. :whoopie:


----------

